# Gave her a "love" letter...



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know if this is really a triumph because I was still hiding from actual conversation by using words on paper, but I gave my crush a letter. I put love in quotes because I never directly said I liked her, and I actually used the word friendship in the letter because, well, because I'm an idiot. But I guess I didn't want to come off so abrupt, and I tried to make it sound more like friendly concern than mushy confession because at first I just wanted to ask her why she looked so sad all the time.

In any case, she is shy too so it wasn't really as stressful as I thought it would be. She doesn't make me nervous at all, and I was only anxious about it because the only time I ever see her is in crowded hallways and one dense class period (I didn't want anyone to see me pass the letter.)

I have no idea how she'll respond to it, but I feel like I'm going to retain this feeling of _astounding victory!_ even if she ignores me or something, which is the response I'm honestly predicting. I asked her to write back though, so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aww, congratulations! That sounds super sweet.

Definitely keep the astounding vistory attitude, because it is! You looked your nerves in the eye, and you did it!

PS if any boys ever want to send me a love letter, you know where to find me. Actually, you know, I'd even settle for an I don't hate you letter instead.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats lovely xoxo
So it was a paper to pen old fashioned letter? 
Thats very brave and extremely romantic :heart 
If she is shy like you, you two could really be good for each other and i think she will feel pretty special as those things do tend to rank high in the _"romantic things to do for the girl i like_" list  
All the best


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think that's the sweetest thing I've heard of all day! What girl wouldn't like a love letter?? :clap That was very brave of you. Hope all goes as planned!


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope things go well, they didn't for me.



diamondheart420 said:


> What girl wouldn't like a love letter??


:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, that's SO sweet!!!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## seancooper (Jan 18, 2011)

It would have been better if you could have talked to her but yeah this is still a big step in the right direction. It's good you didn't use the word "love," coming from someone she's never talked to that could sound creepy

At least now you won't have regrets about not doing anything about your crush when you're older.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

seancooper said:


> It would have been better if you could have talked to her but yeah this is still a big step in the right direction. *It's good you didn't use the word "love," coming from someone she's never talked to that could sound creepy*
> 
> At least now you won't have regrets about not doing anything about your crush when you're older.


That's what I'm worried about honestly. I wrote like eight drafts of this letter and maintained a casual tone for all of them. That is, except for ninth one (I didn't actually count :b) which I took with me to school, and by that time I was just sick of waiting so I followed through, knowing at the time that I could have toned it down.

You guys tell me.

I just ask her if she's okay in the first paragraph, nothing really "creepy" if that's what it is. In the second paragraph I compliment her fairly directly, nothing sappy and no awful poetry. I actually wrote in the letter that I don't mean to come off as a creep, and would leave her alone immediately if that's what she wanted. Maybe that was a mistake, I don't know.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> PS if any boys ever want to send me a love letter, you know where to find me. *Actually, you know, I'd even settle for an I don't hate you letter instead.*


Ditto on this.

A love letter was a really sweet, innocent idea. I don't know how you can go wrong there. From the sounds of it it was just right.


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey, you already won the battle with yourself by giving her this letter. Way to go!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

*tiptoes into thread* :| do guys like love letters? I'm in a similar situation as Chris16 right now........


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome guts u had there, mate.

I would secound what have been said here, that not mentioning the word ;;love'' in your letter is a proper thing to do if u never talked to her.

Hope it goes well and the answer is positive. If it is, u could ask her out and from there..u know the rest. Good luck


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

senrab said:


> *tiptoes into thread* :| do guys like love letters? I'm in a similar situation as Chris16 right now........


I would like one if I liked the girl, but if I didn't liked her I would feel sorry for the girl liking me when I can't feel the same.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

senrab said:


> *tiptoes into thread* :| do guys like love letters? I'm in a similar situation as Chris16 right now........


This is an interesting question to me, because I'm always unable to think of reasons someone wouldn't like a love letter (assuming it's not stalker-ish, gratuitous, or offensive in the other obvious ways you could list.)

I understand that some people hate it when they're corny, or maybe they feel threatened when it comes from a stranger. It could even cause stress if someone suddenly realizes that they have to figure out how to reject someone, but a love letter is just someone telling you that they think you are a cool person; how on earth could you not, at least, feel a little flattered by that?

I can't imagine a guy wouldn't like receiving a love letter. I'm sure that every person who has ever thought of giving one imagined the scenario in which their crush frowns in disgust and rips the paper, but in such a case I would say the person with the crush built up the person they liked to be someone much better than they actually were, because that's just an immature and cruel way to respond.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks, WTF and Chris. That helped.  I know what you mean—I would word it in a way so I would never sound too "forward" and definitely not use the word "love". My intentions come from a genuine place and I'm not playing games or doing it to be funny.

btw - I already know this person


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe this held true for other people as well, but the only reason I was able to do this was because of the hindsight I had after three serious crushes prior to this one. Feeling nothing for a person you once thought to be the greatest thing in the universe helps you put your infatuation in check, and realize that you can't stake all of your self-esteem on the opinion of another person anyway. Once your letter becomes an honest request to a person you view as your equal, not a beg for attention from you to a superior, it's a much less stressful experience.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Awww...how sweet!

Congrats on your victory!


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

:clapThis thread is great! Well done you old romantic, you.


----------

